
Study Pinpoints Main Source of Asia’s Brown Air Pollution Cloud - crocus
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/27/science/earth/27obbrown.html?_r=1
======
h34t
When I lived in Beijing I actually contemplated blogging daily photos of the
phlegm I coughed up every morning due to the smog, and try and correlate them
with daily air quality index readings. No exaggeration, it was that bad.

Coming from small town rural western Canada, it was a huge awakening for me to
physically experience results of our maltreatment of the environment.

